
YouTube's struggles to shut down video of the New Zealand shooting - cloakedarbiter
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/03/18/inside-youtubes-struggles-shut-down-video-new-zealand-shooting-humans-who-outsmarted-its-systems/
======
xfitm3
It should be available for those who really want to view it.

~~~
panarky
Nobody's stopping you from hosting it on your own server.

Private companies can choose not to spend their resources distributing this
stuff or helping people find it.

~~~
guilhas
New Zealand man, 22, arrested for allegedly distributing video of mosque
shootings - ABC News - [https://abcnews.go.com/ABCNews/zealand-
man-22-arrested-alleg...](https://abcnews.go.com/ABCNews/zealand-
man-22-arrested-allegedly-distributing-video-mosque/story?id=61742270)

PM Jacinda Ardern asks public to not share video or manifesto from
Christchurch shootings suspect | Stuff.co.nz -
[https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/politics/111327182/pm-
jacinda...](https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/politics/111327182/pm-jacinda-
ardern-asks-public-to-not-share-video-or-manifesto-from-christchurch-
shootings-suspect)

Teen accused of sharing a livestream of the Christchurch massacre faces 14
years as he’s denied bail | Daily Mail Online -
[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6820769/Teen-
accuse...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6820769/Teen-accused-
sharing-livestream-Christchurch-massacre-faces-14-years-hes-denied-bail.html)

~~~
panarky
Only relevant if @xfitm3 is a resident of New Zealand and subject to their
Films Videos and Publications Classification Act 1993

------
paulddraper
This has been....odd.

Reddit completely banned two subreddits: r/gore and r/watchpeopledie, despite
having been on the site for 7+ years (and mods claiming they did admin's
bidding and banned NZ videos).

On top of that, there is some sort of media blackout on the 74-page manifesto
the shooter supposedly wrote.

Someone shot 50 people, left a detailed explanation, and no one can find out
why. Was he anti-immigrant, anti-semetic, disaffected of government... _no one
knows._

I'm not a conspiracy guy, but if there is something that starts the mind
racing it's an active, near-universal cover-up. What is going on?

EDIT:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)

~~~
guilhas
I kind of understand video ban, not really the manifesto. Someone's analysis:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM2oWwNahEA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM2oWwNahEA)

~~~
paulddraper
> understand video ban

Yeah, especially on YouTube. (Reddit is a cesspool; seems odd to suddenly have
standards.)

> Someone's analysis

Thanks.

~~~
Pharmakon
Reddit is trying to make money, get investors and better ads. It’s. No mystery
why they’ve been trying to clean house lately. I wonder when they’ll realize
that it’s a lost cause?

